# Oklahoma City Uplinked...



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Last week they were uplinked. Are they on yet? I am not a E* sub and that is why I am asking this..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Check the Uplink Activity threads in the main forum or watch for an announcement!

Not on yet, but they have not been uplinked very long!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Normal uplink activity for E* is Wednesday afternoon. Check back tomorrow, in the thread that James mentioned. I'm hoping that tomorrow is the day.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

what is OKC? It would be nice if people put the full name in the thread title at least.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Better?


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Borgie said:


> what is OKC? It would be nice if people put the full name in the thread title at least.


OKC= Oklahoma City. Google it if you don't know it. Google knows all:lol:


----------



## bowheat11 (Apr 16, 2007)

Borgie said:


> what is OKC? It would be nice if people put the full name in the thread title at least.


You must have a hard time watching the weather channel when they show regional radars and all they show for city locations are abbreviations.


----------



## kerronis (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if these are in fact up yet? I just spoke with E* and the CSR said that he didn't see when they would be available  Also, does anyone know if the 4 main locals will be carried? I see that only Fox and ABC are being carried thru D* now. Kind of ironic that Cox doesn't have ABC and Fox in HD, but D* now does. Thinking of switching to E* from Cox, and if they are in fact going to have these locals in HD relatively soon I will switch ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

kerronis said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if these are in fact up yet? I just spoke with E* and the CSR said that he didn't see when they would be available  Also, does anyone know if the 4 main locals will be carried? I see that only Fox and ABC are being carried thru D* now. Kind of ironic that Cox doesn't have ABC and Fox in HD, but D* now does. Thinking of switching to E* from Cox, and if they are in fact going to have these locals in HD relatively soon I will switch ASAP.
> 
> Thanks.


:welcome_s
There's no way of knowing just when the OKC locals will be turned on by E*. It's a good sign that they're apparently uplinked, but that doesn't mean that all or any of those stations will be activated for subs in the near term.

The one thing that the E* (and D*) HD receivers have, that the Cox receivers don't, is an ATSC tuner. You can attach an antenna to the box and get your HD locals over the air, and not just the big 4 networks, but also PBS, KSBI, and others. Norman isn't so far out for using an indoor or attic mount antenna. My son at OU can get all the stations with an indoor antenna.


----------



## kerronis (Apr 19, 2007)

Mikey said:


> :welcome_s
> There's no way of knowing just when the OKC locals will be turned on by E*. It's a good sign that they're apparently uplinked, but that doesn't mean that all or any of those stations will be activated for subs in the near term.
> 
> The one thing that the E* (and D*) HD receivers have, that the Cox receivers don't, is an ATSC tuner. You can attach an antenna to the box and get your HD locals over the air, and not just the big 4 networks, but also PBS, KSBI, and others. Norman isn't so far out for using an indoor or attic mount antenna. My son at OU can get all the stations with an indoor antenna.


Hey Mikey,

Thanks for the reply. I currently pull all the locals OTA EXCEPT for ABC. I'm about 2 miles from OU and I have never been able to pull in ABC. Needless to say when Cox pulled KOCO back in October I wasn't a happy camper. I do like the fact that the E* boxes have a built in tuner though! My TV also has one as well. Looks like I will be making the move the E* very soon, regardless of the locals in HD. E* simply offers more HD channels for the buck.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

Has Tulsa been uplinked as well?

I'm running the Tulsa stations OTA through the 622 right now, but it would be great to record two network programs in HD at the same time...


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted, but DISH turned on ABC, and FOX HD in OKC today.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

markrubi said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but DISH turned on ABC, and FOX HD in OKC today.


FINALLY!! ABC is the only local that I cannot receive with an over the air antenna. I now am receiving it via satellite and it looks great so far. ....and just in time for the LOST finale in HD!!! :dance01:


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I couldn't care less about Lost, but I'm really glad that KOCO-DT is up on the satellite. ABC carries Big-12 football and the BCS games, and I've always had marginal success getting ABC here in Mustang.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

YES!!!!! Both ABC and Fox are up on the sat in HD. Hopefully the rest will not be far behind.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

KWTV will most likely come next. KFOR is currently switching owners. It has been confirmed KFOR is currently working out an agreement with DirecTV. I would assume the same for DISH. Dish seems to be following the same footsteps Directv took bringing on HD locals. First KOCO and FOX then KWTV a week later. KFOR is being pruchased by a group called local tv LLC. http://www.localtvllc.com/ email them for info about a Dish agreement

LOL.. I just emailed them again and got this on the response page..

Thanks for Sending Us a Message

A representative will be in touch with you shortly, provided that you didn't send us email about a secret fortune you want our help moving out of Nigeria or an incredible offer on herbal v14gr4.


----------

